# Williamsburg Plantation or Marriott's Manor



## yan19454 (Oct 13, 2006)

Which one is better in Eastern holidy ?
Williamsburg Plantation • WPN
Marriott's Manor Club Sequel • MSE
Thanks.


----------



## cds62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Without a doubt Manor Club is a much better choice. We have stayed at both and there is no comparison. If you can get the Marriott, take it.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hands down the Manor Club is ten time better!!!o


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 13, 2006)

Agreed that Manor Club is best.  Try to get MMC instead of MSE, but both are great.


----------



## Chili Pepper (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm new to TUG, so forgive me if this is either a dumb question, or is discussed eslewhere,

But, I gotta ask:

What's the difference between MMC and MSE, and why is MMC better than MSE?


----------



## Jeni (Nov 8, 2006)

Chili Pepper said:
			
		

> I'm new to TUG, so forgive me if this is either a dumb question, or is discussed eslewhere,
> 
> But, I gotta ask:
> 
> What's the difference between MMC and MSE, and why is MMC better than MSE?



I think MMC is the original Marriott Manor Club and MSE is the sequel they are building across from the original.  I hear some like MMC better.  Check with "Big Matt"- he owns there and recently visited.

To the original post, go with Marriott.

Jeni


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 8, 2006)

We have stayed at Manor Club Sequel and have seen pics of Manor Club (original). Sequel units are newer, standard Marriott two bedroom lock-off units where there is a one bedroom side with a connecting door to a studio side (second bedroom). Manor club is just a straight 2 bedroom unit. If I went back again, I'd go with Manor Club over Manor Club Sequel. 

However, if we owned there, having the LO unit might work out better as you can lock-off the studio side and get two weeks vacation out of one weeks ownership. But for exchange purposes if I could get a 2 bedroom original, that's what I'd do.

I have pictures of the Manor Club one bedroom unit we had as well as the grounds around Manor Club and Manor Club Sequel if you'd like to look at them. They are located at http://travel.webshots.com/album/189237046rumEwn


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 8, 2006)

I own at MSE because of the lock off.  The buildings, however, are large with many units connected by a long central hall way on three floors.  Kind of reminds me of a dormatory at college.  The furniture isn't as nice as in MMC.  MSE is nearer to the outdoor pool and tennis.

MMC has many more buildings with fewer units per building.  Many units overlook the golf course.  The layout of the units are more like a 2BR condo and feel bigger due to less wasted space.  The furniture is nicer, the units have been refurbished, and all are closer to the main building with the spa and marketplace.  

Both are really nice.  Also, Fords Colony is a gated community and Manor Club guests have access to the Grill room at the Country Club.


----------



## tonyg (Nov 8, 2006)

I would take the Marriott, but some people like WPN- it all depends on what you get there. I might be tempted with a 4br. at WPN, otherwise I would go with the Marriott. WPN is just down the road a couple of miles closer to most things.


----------



## labguides (Nov 8, 2006)

We have stayed at Ford's Colony 2x -- in the original units. Large 2 bedroom unit, each with own bath. Large enclosed patio. We loved it!


----------



## Chili Pepper (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for explaining the difference between MMC & MSE.  I knew there had to be a logical explanation!


----------



## Sunny4me (Nov 10, 2006)

It's a matter of personal taste for MMC vs MSE.  We prefer MMC but our friends prefer MSE.  They like being closer to the 'big pool' and also the fact that there's a pull out sofa in the second bedroom.  MSE sleeps 8, MMC sleeps 6 (plus possibly a small child in a window-seat bed).


----------

